# What if Numenor VS Morgoth at their both power of climax



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 23, 2020)

I setting is Numenor Empire during the reign of Ar-Pharazon, while Morgoth is at the time when he destroyed Gondolin.
Just discuss any possible outcomes and your analysis^^
All constructive all welcomed to left.^^


----------

